# Life-Glo / Power-glo / Aqua-glo bulb comparison



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Edit: Nevermind the code is wacky here: If interested you can view it at the other cichlid forum. http://www.cichlidforums.com/showthread.php?t=44208

If Im not allowed to post links to other sites, I apologize.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Posting links to other forums is fine, but so is our code, as you can see below 

If you want to post things like this on various platforms, I would strongly recommend including the text in the image - for example using a program like Photoshop. That way it is ensured that it will line up exactly as you intended.

Posting issues aside, this is an interesting lighting comparison, and I have embedded your images below. Thanks for sharing this!



60gallon said:


> My 48" Marineland Perfecto double fluorescent light came today so I did a little bulb comparison if anyone is interested. I tested Hagens Life-Glo 6700K / Power-Glo 18,000K and Aqua-Glo 18,000K bulbs. http://www.hagen.com/usa/aquatic/gloreminder/glo.cfm
> 
> My tank is still cycling so once I get my cichlids Ill do a comparison to see how they effect their coloring.
> 
> ...


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

I had it set up just how I wanted it when I clicked "preview" but after I submitted it, it was not the same as the preview. So not really the code. Its changing it because your forum resizes my pictures so it throws everything off. No big deal really.

Heres what the preview looks like: 









And below is after I click submit....As you can see im a little anal huh?? :lol:

*________Aqua-Glo*_______________________*Power-glo*______________________*Aqua-Glo*









*________Life-Glo*__________________________*Life-Glo_________________Power-Glo

____________Life-Glo__________________________Life-Glo








*

*______Life-Glo / Power-Glo back*_________________*Power-Glo front / Life-Glo back*









*_____Life-Glo front / Aqua-Glo back*_____________*Aqua-Glo front / Life-Glo back*









*___Power-Glo front / Aqua-Glo back*______________*Aqua-Glo front / Power-Glo back*


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Ah, I see what you mean. I have noticed this before with images too. This site doesn't re-size them for preview, but only after you submit. I agree that this is a little annoying, but again, the problem with text alignment to images is easily avoided if you ad the text to the image itself in a program like Photoshop.

The added advantage of having the text in the image file itself is that you can post an image like that in any forum, and it will show up exactly like you want to on anybody's computer, without the need for special formatting of the text for different forum software, monitor size, or browser used.

The way you line up text with images, it is only guaranteed to look like you want on your computer. You can not know if it will look the same to somebody using a different browser software, or to people using a netbook with a small screen, or to somebody with an HTPC with 60" flatscreen TV.

Anyhow, back to the cichlid discussion, or rather the lighting of those cichlids


----------

